# Where to buy HO Track



## gunlocators (Feb 27, 2007)

I have allocated a 4x8 area I want a HO Scale oval track where can I get a good 6 lane perferrable track or a 4 would be acceptable


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

http://www.slotcartracks.net/index.html (if four is enough or you fancy eight) or

http://jaghobbies.com/track.htm


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*other track makers*

MaxTrax:

http://www.maxtraxracing.com/ 

Scott Dunlap tracks:

http://www.dunlapmotorplex.com/


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*and another track maker*

Full Tilt:

http://www.fulltiltspeedways.com/


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

none of those three links work for me.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Montoya, try these corrected links:

http://www.fulltiltspeedways.com/ 

http://www.dunlapmotorplex.com/ 

http://www.maxtraxracing.com/


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If you are looking for plastic track, and want to use Tyco/Mattel, contact me directly. Tyco/Mattel can go out to eight lanes.

Thanks...Joe


----------

